# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  hello

## annnymommy

hello
I have a some problems

----------


## Бармалей

Obviously

----------


## Chuvak

> hello
> I have a some problems

 explain yourself!!!!

----------


## &lt;~A~&gt;

what do you need help with??

----------


## Yazeed

> Obviously

 5 баллов

----------


## Rtyom

> what do you need help with??

 5 + 5 баллов.  ::

----------


## Ramil

If you haven't noticed, ppl, this dialog took place more than a year ago.

----------


## Rtyom

> If you haven't noticed, ppl, this dialog took place more than a year ago.

 5 + 5 + 4 баллa  ::   ::

----------


## &lt;~A~&gt;

Than why doesnt someone delete it for goodness sake?? :roll:

----------


## Lampada

> Than why doesnt someone delete it for goodness sake??

 I can delete things here, but what exactly you wanted to be deleted?

----------

